# Mulching blades



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Just bought a new blade for the mower. It is called Extreme heavy duty mulching blade which looks like Gator Blade. My question is should I sharpen the blade with a file first. I was told it doesn't need to be but it seems dull compared to my old one which I sharpen regularly. ( Bent the old one) 
Next question is are the tips of the blade supposed to be point upward toward the motor?


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Well used the new blade today and it worked really good, I can recommend them, however I think I should have sharpened it first.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Blades are not supposed to be razor sharp or the edge will roll quickly when used. They usually will have a flat edge on the face of about 1/32".


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have found these blades to do a good job of mulching.


----------

